# Post your Favorite Shot…from the Person above you!



## sm4him (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay, so we just started the thread to post your SINGLE favorite shot. This is similar, but with a different spin.

Here, instead of choosing your own favorite shot of YOUR work, you choose your favorite shot of the person who posted before you.

In your post you would include the link to your chosen photo (rather than embedding it, since we don't allow posting of photos that aren't our own here), AND also be sure to include a link to the site you want the next person to pick from when they choose their favorite of YOUR work.

Since I'm starting it, there's no one ahead of me for me to pick a favorite, so I'll just have to post a link to the site I want the next person to choose from. In order to spare anyone from having to look at the myriad photos in my flickr feed, I'll pick my 500px feed instead (the link is in my sig).

So whoever posts next, puts up a link to their favorite photo from MY 500px account, then they add the link to where they want the next person to choose their photo from.

You can participate more than once, since each time, a different person would be picking THEIR favorite of YOUR photos.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2014)

Argh.  The site is blocked from here.  I'll have to try later.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 7, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Argh.  The site is blocked from here.  I'll have to try later.



You can use my flickr if you prefer; but to keep from going insane from too many pictures, just look at the first page or two. We'll assume older stuff wasn't as good anyway.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2014)

A very quick look.  I'm sure there are a number of others I'd love.

Landing Gear Down | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

edit: exchanged photo for link per TPF rules.  cmw3


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 7, 2014)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8202/8250318695_e4294c7666_b_d.jpg

Definitely my favorite! It looks so peaceful there.



Flickr: theonenonlymrssmith's Photostream


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2014)

MY favorite show of snowbear's Flickr pages is this one of the kids on the roller coaster:

Roller Coaster | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 7, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Okay, so we just started the thread to post your SINGLE favorite shot. This is similar, but with a different spin.
> 
> Here, instead of choosing your own favorite shot of YOUR work, you choose your favorite shot of the person who posted before you. ...



That would still be the same as my favorite shot ...


----------



## paigew (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay I didn't know who was next sooooo 


JustJazzie said:


> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8202/8250318695_e4294c7666_b_d.jpg
> 
> Definitely my favorite! It looks so peaceful there.
> 
> ...


love this one! DSC01663 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Derrel said:


> MY favorite show of snowbear's Flickr pages is this one of the kids on the roller coaster:
> 
> Roller Coaster | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


 My fave of Derrels _D3X5230_Sun Rays 2012.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com


Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so we just started the thread to post your SINGLE favorite shot. This is similar, but with a different spin.
> ...


/\ not sure how I can share yours, but my fave is of the two people jumping out of the airplane


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 7, 2014)

paigew said:


> Okay I didn't know who was next sooooo
> 
> 
> JustJazzie said:
> ...



I just went back to "Post Your Favorite Shot" thread and didn't see anybody jumping out of an airplane. I just looked at this thread and didn't see anybody jumping out of an airplane ... you quoted me and I have two people jumping out of an airplane ... so do you mean these two people?


----------



## paigew (Oct 7, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I didn't know who was next sooooo
> ...


yes! We are supposed to go to the previous posters photo account and pick our favorite  I love this shot!!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 7, 2014)

paigew said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > paigew said:
> ...


Okay ... and thank you.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow! That shot of Derrels is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 7, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Wow! That shot of Derrels is FANTASTIC!


+1


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay, Paige already did three people above her, so I'll post one from Paige's portfolio:

rain dance | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Love your Lensbaby stuff!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 7, 2014)

From Limr above:

<a href="Running | Flickr - Photo Sharing!" title="Running by limrodrigues, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3891/15002780562_e387baa63e_s.jpg" width="75" height="75" alt="Running"></a>

It has a Henri Cartier-Bresson feel to it. It was very hard to choose only one.

(Dude, it was nearly impossible to get a link.)


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2014)

Jazzie - that is also one of my favorites, even though it's where everybody shoots from.
Derrel - yes, the expression on the girl in the middle is priceless.  I wish I'd been able to get closer and a cleaner shot without the fake movement from PS but it just wasn't possible.  If it hadn't been for her look, I'd have deleted the image.

Thank you both.


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> From Limr above:
> <a href="Running | Flickr - Photo Sharing!" title="Running by limrodrigues, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3891/15002780562_e387baa63e_s.jpg" width="75" height="75" alt="Running"></a>
> It has a Henri Cartier-Bresson feel to it. It was very hard to choose only one.
> (Dude, it was nearly impossible to get a link.)



Wow, thanks


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 7, 2014)

Hard to pick a favorite, but I think I like this one the best myself:




rs Tall Waterfall by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## BillM (Oct 7, 2014)

I would have picked the same one Todd just posted


----------



## BillM (Oct 7, 2014)

And a recent one from Todd is right at the top of the list for his shots 


20141008 306 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



And my Flickr

Flickr: C6Bill's Photostream


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks gents!

And now I have a question about the thread, Sharon. Is it post a favorite from the last person who posted a picture from someone else, or is it literally the last person who posted? If it's the former, then Gary A. got skipped. I'd post one, but then someone would have to do me again (shaddap) and I already had two turns. It seems like it might get a bit circular.

So next up, it should be someone posting a favorite from Gary and also Bill, or maybe ideally we keep it one-to-one and a different person post one from Bill. But then we'll have a double thing going on...

Oh, I'm confused.

Okay, I'm going to post my favorite from Gary's website and then someone else do one for Bill and don't do me again (shaddap.)

It was really really hard to choose. I scrolled through the gallery on the front page and they're all so great. But ultimately, I kept coming back to "Union Station" - the man sleeping.
http://www.garyayala.com/Photography/Black-Whites/i-WPFKzvN/2/O/Union-Station-UE.jpg


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok, well we can't be skipping Gary A.. so:

http://www.garyayala.com/Photography/Black-Whites/i-R2Kbgxx/0/O/3-Dogs-ana-Truck---W.jpg

Love that shot.


----------



## snerd (Oct 7, 2014)

One of Bill's I like, but it says protected when I try to copy the image link:

DSC_4023.jpg | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Sadly, I don't have many images on my photostream. Truth be known............. it hurts too much to sit for long periods to edit, and I have probably a thousand or more that need to be culled, edited and uploaded.So you all can just pass on me............ I'll try to get to it some day!


----------



## bc_steve (Oct 7, 2014)

Well I looked anyways!

Jumping Spider | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I picked the spider.  I like the depth of field and the colours.

Whoever does mine, I'd recommend go to my website since my Flickr has so many photos.  But you decide.  And feel free to embed it rather than posting a link.  I'm sure it's all good with permission...


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2014)

Since there's a Chicken theme on another thread or two:
chipmunk getting caught underfoot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

edit:  I missed your last part - I'll try to catch your website next time.


----------



## bc_steve (Oct 7, 2014)

a chicken theme somewhere?  and I'm missing it??


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2014)

You're better off not knowing.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 8, 2014)

Okay, I'm gonna have to do two of them,  
#1. cmw3_d40_1722 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

sorry, couldn't resist! 
#2 Me | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Thanks gents!
> 
> And now I have a question about the thread, Sharon. Is it post a favorite from the last person who posted a picture from someone else, or is it literally the last person who posted? If it's the former, then Gary A. got skipped. I'd post one, but then someone would have to do me again (shaddap) and I already had two turns. It seems like it might get a bit circular.
> 
> ...



Since it's my thread and therefore my rules, yes, I'd say it's post your favorite photo from the feed of the last person who truly "participated" in the thread by choosing a photo. It's fine to make general comments and not participate, but those people simply making comments and not actively playing the game should be skipped. 

So you're correct--Gary should have been the next up at that point--but I think it's all pretty much corrected itself and Gary even got a "bonus" vote, so we're back on track now.

The next person participating should pick their favorite from Raj's pictures.

And--I'll also remind everyone that it is OKAY to play more than once. If you see someone that you really want to pick a favorite from, go ahead. All I'd ask is:
--don't participate so often that nobody else has a chance and
--don't pick your favorite from the same person more than once.

In other words, if I already picked my favorite from limr, and then later limr plays again, voting on someone else's photos--since I've already picked from her stuff, I should refrain and let someone else take her before I play again.  Make sense?


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2014)

Goose Dance by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2014)

sharpman by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Oct 8, 2014)

Wait, Raj got skipped!


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Wait, Raj got skipped!



Well that was easy! First one in flickr. Banger!



Tarakeshwar Village by Raj_55555, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Oct 8, 2014)

Okay, next person does mishele now.  Wait. That didn't come out quite right...


----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Okay, next person does mishele now.  Wait. That didn't come out quite right...


Well isn't this exciting!!!


----------



## limr (Oct 8, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Okay, next person does mishele now.  Wait. That didn't come out quite right...



Or did it...?


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Okay, next person does mishele now.  Wait. That didn't come out quite right...



All my favorites can't be posted.


----------



## limr (Oct 8, 2014)

I would like to rate the above rating as "Funny"


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2014)

limr said:


> I would like to rate the above rating as "Funny"



Don't scoff, I can't post any of yours either. Mostly because I think that thing with the spatula is banned in 43 sates.


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2014)

Mish
Windows 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Limr
PI1708 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## limr (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh, the things I can do with baking utensils...


----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Oh, the things I can do with baking utensils...


I never really got into the whole "baking utensils" thing. I am impressed with what you can do, though.


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2014)

I think we are ruining Sharon's thread.


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 8, 2014)

I think Runnah was the last to post a favourite.

I like this one:  Road to the Stars by runnah / 500px

edit:  looks like the gallery link doesn't go to my page. It's  CameraClicker.com


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2014)

Camera Clicker. I would love to see that in real life!


----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2014)

junk by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 8, 2014)

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks gents!
> ...


Bonus vote for Gary...  hmmm...   Does this mean I'm now a plus one!

Woohoo!  Finally, one of my lifelong ambitions has been achieved!


----------



## Civchic (Oct 8, 2014)

Runnah:

Eggfestival! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 8, 2014)

All these people who are off their meds are getting others distracted!! Civchic should have selected one of CameraClicker's photos.

The next person, just go ahead and select from BOTH CameraClicker and Civchic, and then we'll back on course.  However temporary that will prove to be.


----------



## Civchic (Oct 8, 2014)

Haha I thought Mish posted CameraClicker's.  Then she and Runnah were all multi posting, so I picked one of them.  Onward!


----------



## BillM (Oct 8, 2014)

But I thought she was doing him and he was doing someone else and everyone else  was just waiting in line to be done ???? If so, where is this line and how do i get in it ?


----------



## BillM (Oct 8, 2014)

Oooops, I almost missed my chance to do Civchic 

Love this shot !!!

may 11 023 gorilla hands and feet | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 8, 2014)

BillM - I need a link to your gallery and I'll get this beast back on track


----------



## BillM (Oct 8, 2014)

Well we used Flickr last time how about SmugMug this time 

C6Bill


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm a nature-photo fan, and loved this 

http://c6bill.smugmug.com/Nature/BurragePond/i-H5zTh3J/0/L/NEF_0967-L.jpg

My 500px: Laura Davenport / 500px
Isn't as cluttered as my Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Oct 8, 2014)

lunareclipse | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

A recent entry.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

"Light and Love"

Light and Love by Laura Davenport / 500px


Feel free to pull one from my flickr in my signature


----------



## sashbar (Oct 8, 2014)

I have no one above me. I live on the upper floor.


----------



## xzyragon (Oct 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> "Light and Love"
> 
> Light and Love by Laura Davenport / 500px
> 
> ...



I feel like it's cheating going through your stuff.  I love your landscapes...




All Buttoned Up by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Also there's a couple on your website from the wedding / blog that were spectacular that aren't on your flickr


----------



## acparsons (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2014)

_MAC6074 by AC Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Oct 8, 2014)

mishele said:


> _MAC6074 by AC Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Oct 8, 2014)

I could pretty much just close my eyes and pick at random from mish's flowers or abstracts and be happy to call that my favorite--but this one is definitely WAY up on the list:
Perfect Storm | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 8, 2014)

I LOVE these:

Jan9_3141editweb | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 8, 2014)

cmw3_d40_3945 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Another from Snowbear, (as he is above me).


----------

